# TTOC PROF. FILMING/PHOTO EVENT - CANCELLED



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Due to lack of interest this event has regrettably been cancelled for now. If you were interested in something like this, but this was the wrong time, please let me know as I may try again in the Autumn.*

This is an event I've been trying to pull together for a while now, and I can now confirm the details for.

So the plan for the day goes as follows:-

We will meet at 0800 (earlier if possible) at Dyrham Park near Bath on Sunday 13th May. We will then have just over 2 hours exclusive use of the approx. 1.5 mile drive for filming (group and individual), before parking up (by 10.15) on the gravelled area, immediately in front of the house. We will have the use of this area for some hours so there will be ample time to take photos etc and for the film crew to use their steadicam to get some great static shots.

After ample time to get the shots we want, and look around the park and gardens we will head off to a country pub in the area with the film crew doing their stuff all the way.

The film crew will use the footage they record and edit it into a DVD which will be sent to each participant. Please note a copy will also be sent to Dyrham Park (National Trust) and made available to TTOC if required.

A set of stills will also be provided to Dyrham, (however number plates will be hidden on these).

Who can come:

Anyone! Looking at the area in front of the house, it will be necessary to restrict numbers to between 10 and 15 cars though. Places were initially available to TTOC members only but are now open to TTF members too.

The cost:

I wish I could say all this will be for free - but I can't. Based on *15* cars signing up the cost will be *£45 per car*. This is payable by 25th April as I need to pay the National Trust and film crew.

Included in this price is:

•	All filming, both group and individual
•	A copy of the DVD produced
•	A CD of stills
•	Entry to the park and gardens at Dyrham Park for 1 person (additional entries at £4.80 each)
•	Use of the facilities at Dyrham (toilets, cafe, shop)

Not included:

•	Entry to the house at Dyrham - however tickets for this can be purchased on the day

Here are some shots we took of the location which is just outside Bath on Saturday. I am sure you will agree it is a stunning location.

Top of the road that runs to the house









Sweeping curve about half way down









View from the bottom looking up









Another view of the road from the bottom









View of the house









Parking area right in front of house for stills









Confirmed attendees:

TT K8 - confirmed
Adam-tt ?
Zebedee - confirmed
TT4PJ - confirmed
Gazzer ?
guzzi - confirmed
Holliett - confirmed

Please note I will unfortunately need to ask for payment up front in order to secure your place, which will be non-refundable unless your place can be filled. I will pm those confirmed with how to make payment.

So, if you don't want to miss out on this great opportunity, let me know - but remember the only way to be sure of a place is to be a TTOC member in the first 15!

If we don't fill all 15 places it may be necessary to cancel this as the cost for 10 would go up to £55 per head, so come on, get your names down!

Link to Dyrham Park website - http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/dyrham-park/


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

definitely interested, depending on Date and Location


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well at the moment I've contacted 3 places, one of them being Longleat (Lord Bath's place with the lions?).

I'd like to get it sorted for April/May if we can before these places get busy for the summer, but I'm not sure which day of the week yet. Got a feeling we might only get the green light if it's during the week when presumably they're quieter.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

We would be definately up for this dependant on the date!

Lin and Darren


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in 
Will try and have a think about some other places and let you know


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm 100% in depending on definate dates ect!
But what a lush idea!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Me too please


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great! We're going to need a minimum of 10 cars to make this financially viable for us all so still need a few more.........


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm might be in, depends what date all will be happening


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gaz will probably be down for this


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like a TT calendar in the offing [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Sounds like a TT calendar in the offing [smiley=dude.gif]


Is that an offer of a centrefold I hear? :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know Charlecote Park near Warwick? Apparently they host car meets etc are so are set up for cars on site (rather than just in the car park). Women at another NT site suggested it, and as it's pretty central hopefully OK for most of us to get to?

I don't know the place myself and I'm waiting for a call back from them, but if anyone else knows the place it would be handy to know something about it when they ring?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

TT K8 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a TT calendar in the offing [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


My agent says no, something to do with copyright. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Charlecote Park looks lovely


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Adam-tt said:


> Charlecote Park looks lovely


Yes, it does look nice and I like where it's situated (Warwick). Snag is I've heard back from a lovely chap there and he said their drive is only aboout 200yds long and is the only bit of road we could use. Apparently when they have the car shows there they have cars parked on the grass at both sides of the drive. Sounds like it would be good for stills, but not so much for moving stuff. I suppose the question is, do we feel we'd have enough 'action' shots on the journey up there? I would suggest we go up the Fosse Way rather than the motorway.

Also heard back from a chap at the National Trust - he's going to make some calls about us going to Dyrham Park which is just off the M4 - he mentioned us possibly going on a day they are closed so we could have the run of the place which would be great - problem is this is likely to be a weekday when they're quieter. Like I said, he's going to come back to me and also give some thought to their other properties and see if anything else springs to mind.

Finally, I have also put a call in to Bowood which is near Chippenham (and therefore Castle Combe - and no, I've already thought of that but we don't have the £5k to hire it for the day!). They have their estates meeting tomorrow and will come back to me then - they were mentioning a £100 charge though so it would have to be spot on.

I'm tempted to go up to Charlecote Park at the weekend though, so if you can let me know if you think the journey up will give enough moving shots let me know. If we don't think it's enough I'll stay home and wash the car!

Thoughts please?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> Gaz will probably be down for this


depending on the date and time.........sunday is best for me but will wait and see.........as it says girls on film do i have to wear a birds outfit if i attend?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz will probably be down for this
> ...


Only if you wanna look a right tit :wink:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

TT K8 said:


> I'm tempted to go up to Charlecote Park at the weekend though, so if you can let me know if you think the journey up will give enough moving shots let me know. If we don't think it's enough I'll stay home and wash the car!
> 
> Thoughts please?


200yds does not sounds like alot, but then again I am no expert in the photo department. What does your friend say? does he/she think this will be enough?

Just thinking as I write this that maybe we could google earth the location to see if it looks ok?

Neil


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Adam-tt said:
> ...


do like a bit of tit K8


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Just a possible suggestion, what about a meet at a race track/unused airfield in Oxfordshire, there must be dozens in that sort of area ? One of these places could offer loads of action shots and no real shortage of space. Plenty i imagine are owned by farmers with set aside land.
Any thoughts ? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Templar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a possible suggestion, what about a meet at a race track/unused airfield in Oxfordshire, there must be dozens in that sort of area ? One of these places could offer loads of action shots and no real shortage of space. Plenty i imagine are owned by farmers with set aside land.
> Any thoughts ? [smiley=book2.gif]


mmm.....different, and certainly would be good for the action shots as you say. Any idea how I'd find out about them and who owns them? I'm guessing insurance might be an issue though.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Definately interested depending on dates!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Interested also, particularly if it is action stuff. I can never get my head around moving pictures of stuff standing still!

This would seem to be a good marketing opportunity for the TTOC and I'm surprised they haven't jumped on it!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Right, I'll tell you what. I'll ring this bloke back this morning and get a price from him, and if all things are equal hubby and I will take a trip up there tomorrow and take a look for ourselves.

Personally, I think we'll get pretty much all the action shots we want on the journey there - we'll probably need to agree an rv point a good few miles from the place so that we can all be in it, but I'd be planning on going up the Fosse way so the whole journey could be filmed. I'm sure we could make use of the drive as well - after all, they're not going to want us to be giving it the beans too much or we'd just be a blur on the screen!

We've got 10 provisionals now (think a maximum of 20 would be best or we won't get any air time), so I think providing we can agree a date and I can bring it in at the right price, we might be on for this!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the first offer is on that table.

Longleat (where the house and safari park is) has come back to me.

The deal is £13.50 per person which gives admission to the house and gardens and would get us on site. We can then have a maximum of 20 minutes at the lake site for filming but due to the business of the site we would *not* be able to do any moving filming.

I do like the idea of being by the lake, but don't feel 20 minutes would be long enough, especially as we couldn't do any other filming elsewhere. However it's on the table for us to consider. I'll pull all the options together when I've heard from the others and we can make a decsion then.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT K8 said:


> Well the first offer is on that table.
> 
> Longleat (where the house and safari park is) has come back to me.
> 
> ...


20 minutes?! You'd need all day to make anything worthwhile. It'll take half a day just to set it up!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

kate I have sent you a few ideas


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the first offer is on that table.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking - hardly worth warming the car up for!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Update......didn't manage to speak to the chap at Charlecote Park yesterday, so we popped up there for a look see anyway. Great fuel consumptioon on that run - 31.7 average!

Anyway, it's not a massive place and basically you have the formal gravelled drive with the deer park to one side which runs up to the gatehouse and then to the house itself. This is where they park when they are having a show there, and would be a good base for us to park up in and have a picnic. What will probably be of more use though for the filming is a service road that runs parrallel to this then doglegs at the bottom and turn to join up with the drive - like a U shape in effect. This is metaled and tree lined, but not so thickly that it is dark, and has a slight curve.

We took some photos, so I'll post them later.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds wonderful Kate. Yes I'd definitely be interested subject to date. Not over keen on the used airfield idea, but stately home and gardens sounds great (goodness, that makes me sound old). Happy to go with the majority  Look forward to more info. x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it'll def be house/gardens rather than a windy disused airfield.

The one on Saturday was OK, but I think I can do better so I'm still on the hunt...........


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi K8

I'm pretty certain I'd be up for this too - thursdays/fridays are good for me so in the week would be ok!

I'm still a TTOC member but because of time pressures I've been off the forum for a while... I promise to keep popping back in for this thread..

Cheers

Nicki


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Nicki,

There's a good chance it will be at the weekend, but who knows. I've approached a couple more places today and am waiting to hear back........


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

Will keep en eye on the thread, we are not off on weekends in April, so won't be able to make it! Fingers crossed we are available when you do sort a date!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Will keep en eye on the thread, we are not off on weekends in April, so won't be able to make it! Fingers crossed we are available when you do sort a date!
> 
> Lin and Darren.


Darren in his Speedos :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Will keep en eye on the thread, we are not off on weekends in April, so won't be able to make it! Fingers crossed we are available when you do sort a date!
> 
> Lin and Darren.


I'm hoping for May anyway - April's just getting tooooo close now!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sounds like a nice day out. Depends on the date in May as we have booked a holls, but if it dose not fall on them then I would be up for it. 8)


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Obviously you can't please everyone Kate, but just to let you know that 22nd May onwards is out for me - off to Monaco for the GP


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> Obviously you can't please everyone Kate, but just to let you know that 22nd May onwards is out for me - off to Monaco for the GP


Need anyone to carry your bags? Lucky you - always fancied going to Spa, maybe one day.

Not a bad plan folks to give me any dates in April-June that are out for you.........


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I might be making progress! Subject to agreement by the committee to a proposal I've put to them how does the following sound..........

*Thornbury Castle!*

Here's the website for it http://www.thornburycastle.co.uk/events.html. Check out the bedrooms!

We are going to pay it a visit on Saturday, but I'm in negotiations for us to be able to use the main drive to the castle, and park up in the courtyard for the static filming and stills.

If you can let me have details of any dates in April and May that you cannot make I'd be grateful.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

22nd of april is no good for me


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Any time in April is fine. As I said 22 May onwards is out (and yes K8 you can carry my bags . Don't forget there are already meets on 5th and 20th. Then Poole on 29 June 8) How exciting x


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry Kate. Forgot to say location looks fabulous. Love it!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> Any time in April is fine. As I said 22 May onwards is out (and yes K8 you can carry my bags . Don't forget there are already meets on 5th and 20th. Then Poole on 29 June 8) How exciting x


I know - it's really hotting up isn't it? With a holiday to squeeze in in June as well I don't think I'll be home much!

I'll feed back about Thornbury when we've been on Saturday. Still hoping a couple of others may come back to me so we get a choice.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Update:-

I will be visiting 2 possible sites tomorrow - Thornbury Castle as previously posted and also the National Trust property of Dyrham Park which is just off the M5.

Dyrham have given me their availability already, although Thornbury are yet to do so.

Looking at the posts though and specific dates mentioned, it would seem the dates are narrowing down to the following:-

6/5/12 (Sunday - day after Welsh trip if this still goes ahead) 
12/5/12 (Saturday)
13/5/12 (Sunday)

Dryham can do all 3 dates, so can we start with a go-no go from you all for these dates and we'll see what we've got?

Personally, I'd opt for the 12th or 13th if the Welsh trip happens, but the 6th if it does not.

I'll update tomorrow after we've been to both. I should also get a final price from the film peeps by Monday (they've been waiting to see where we were likely to be heading).


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

We can definately do the 12th May, and could possibly do 13th but that depends booking time off from work!

Good venues, it will be an excellent thing to do!! 

Lin and Darren.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I'm looking forward to it too!

I reckon this time next week I could be asking you to put your hands in your pockets - gonna have to have the dosh up front I'm afraid as I'll need to pay the peeps beforehand......


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Any of those dates are fine but would prefer not to do 2 cruises in one weekend. Both venues are lovely  x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

As promised we visited both Thornbury Castle and Dyrham Park this morning.

Although we could do something with both sites, Dyrham Park was by far the most impressive. As it's a National Trust property it has a lot more facilites than Thornbury as it is complete with toilets, shop, cafe/restaurant.There is a lovely long, sweeping road that runs from the carpark right to the house, and it would appear to only be used by the shuttle bus that goes up and down about every 20 minutes.

Here are some piccies to give you an idea.

Top of the road that runs to the house









Sweeping curve about half way down









View from the bottom looking up









Another view of the road from the bottom









View of the house









Possible parking area right in front of house for stills









So, who's up for this? Looking like 12th May is the most likely date at the moment.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Kate. I can see no way of replying via PM to you without including every one else on your mailing list so I may as well respond here! :lol:

The venue near Bath looks fabulous. We might make a weekend of it and stay in Bath but we cannot commit until my wife has her work roster for May. She won't have that until early April so I can't say for certain if we will make it.

That's the best I can do I'm afraid, sorry!

Rich


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Rich,

That's OK - it is a great venue - bit better than 20 mins by the lake or 200 yds at 5 mph!

I've 6 confirmed at the moment, so I just need 4 more for it to be certain. I'll then give those 10 (including myself!) the price based on 10 and any more who confirm will enable me to give refunds on the day. Does this make sense everyone? I don't want to give you the price based on 15 and then some drop out and I have to come after you for more money - I'd sooner charge you the higher amount and then give you some spending money on the day.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Will anyone who has not confirmed let me know either way please? I need to confirm things early next week.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

We are definately up for Saturday 12th May, it all sounds great to us! Have no problem in getting the money to you when ever you need it!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya Kate sorry for late reply I would definately be up for it so you can count me in!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

All,

I am now able to firm up a lot of the details for this. Please ensure you read the OP for full details. Unfortunately, due to the limited places available I am obliged to offer these to TTOC members first, so if you want to come and are not yet a member now's the time to join! Remember you can do so for as little as £15 per year!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Thanks for the PM Kate. I can see no way of replying via PM to you without including every one else on your mailing list so I may as well respond here! :lol:
> 
> The venue near Bath looks fabulous. We might make a weekend of it and stay in Bath but we cannot commit until my wife has her work roster for May. She won't have that until early April so I can't say for certain if we will make it.
> 
> ...


sod off he is banned from sall venues as he is radio rental.......book a local hotel rich and pat and i will book also so we can have a few beers..........wines etc the night before and talk borrox till 4am


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> All,
> 
> I am now able to firm up a lot of the details for this. Please ensure you read the OP for full details. Unfortunately, due to the limited places available I am obliged to offer these to TTOC members first, so if you want to come and are not yet a member now's the time to join! Remember you can do so for as little as £15 per year!


put me down for it k8 and i will pay as expected but normal rules apply regarding business


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Gazz - you're on the list and I've pm'd you.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

C'mon TTOC members - remember you've only got until 15th to get your names down before I open to this to all!

Non members - let me have your names too please as places will be offered in order.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kate, can you put us down for 12th looks nice.
Cheers norm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Norm,

You're in!

I'll pm you with payment details over the weekend.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

good work Kate - looks a great location.

totally gutted I cannot make this  , but it is now confirmed that I will be on a plane to USA :? ...have a great time, cant wait to see some pics.....totally gutted :x


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Month tomorrow everybody! Still places available............


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TTOC members - you've only a few more days left to get your names down for this before I open it to all comers...........


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Open to all now - and 5 places remaining, so let me know if you're up for this.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8 have responded to pm's and yes funds will be paid this week for this without fail even if i cannot make it due to work commitments.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Kate, I don't think this is for me.

Stately homes and static video is not me. The cars need to be driven, the shots exciting and fresh!

Just my opinion and I wish you well with it!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We will be driving them! The cruise to the venue will be filmed and then we'll be filmed individually on the road on site. Won't be able to give it the beans obviously but we'll definitely be moving and being filmed from the back of a split tail vehicle such as a Range Rover.

The day will be a mix therefore of group filming of the cruise, statics/stills outside the house and the individual driving up/down the 1.5 mile estate road.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Set to kick off at 1000 at the moment - how would peeps feel about an earlier start - say 0900 or even 0800? NT have suggested as the venue will be quieter until 1015 when the shuttle bus starts.

Said I think it's probably a no go due to travel times for peeps, but said I'd ask.

Answers on a postcard please......


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I would ok with 9:00am as it is only an hour and a half from where we live and we would have the whole place to ourselves. Having said that maybe other folks are having to drive a good bit further, so we will go with the flow.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Kate,

Any time is ok for us as we are local!

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We have a problem peeps.

2 more have dropped out regrettably for the 12th so we really do not have enough cars to run this without bankrupting me!

So, just a thought as I really really do not want to cancel this, could we move it to the Sunday instead????? I would need to ask the NT but apart from picking a completely different date I can't see a way of it carrying on unless we suddenly get a load of people coming out of the woodwork!

Clealry we need to move on this quickly so if I can have a go no go for Sunday 13th I'd appreciate it.

Sorry to be messing you around.....


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya Kate That's better for me tbh, But I'll go with the flow!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Firstly Kate thankyou for all the effort you have and still are putting into this. Having been the West Midlands rep for 4 years and arranging venues for folks I know exactly how you must be feeling at the moment.
If it can still go ahead but will have to be the Sunday then I can juggle my diary.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Phil and all - it is proving a bit of a nightmare at the moment. My contact at the NT is the filming liaison bod and not someone at Dyrham so I think a couple of things got lost in translation!

Negotiating with them still, but it looks like we'll need to flip the day over a bit - but I don't think it'll be a problem.

Looks like it'll be a meet up at 0800 at Dyrham rather than the middle of Bristol. We would then have just over 2 hours exclusive use of the road before the bus starts at 10.15. We'd then park up in front of the house for 2-3 hours (longer if needed) for static shots and stills. We'd then leave by the lower entrance and I thought we could have a cruise (filmed) to a nice country pub somewhere for a spot of lunch and do it that way instead.

As Phill knows all too well - these things never go as originally planned!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kate that isnt worth £55...........despite me not having sent my dosh in yet........that is pants that they are offering!!!!!!!
will send dosh but out of principle will not attend even if free. (contract is a contract after all) sorry how i feel


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer - I agree 100%. The offer on the table is not what was originally requested, and knowing these events as I do, it is likely that it would be 0830-0900 before everyone was in place and therefore no more practical than the 20 minutes by the lake that Longleat offered.

As a consequence of this and the lack of interest which was promising to start with, I have no option but to cancel this event. To make up for the missing cars would have cost me personally over £350 and although I'm willing to put my hand it my pocket to get these things up and running, I'm not _that_ willing!

Gutted to be honest, but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

Thanks to all for your support and patience with this. If there is sufficient interest in doing something similar in the Autumn I'll glady try again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8 are you out of pocket on this? as if so then we all need to stump up some funds to compensate you. work has been more than silly and i am now back on 7 days a week to keep up  . that said i still do not want you to be out of pocket for the hassle you have gone through tbh hun. nice try but obviously they thought of profit margin over an opening to be had. wd K8 on what you have done and sorry if it went wrong and not your fault.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> K8 are you out of pocket on this? as if so then we all need to stump up some funds to compensate you. work has been more than silly and i am now back on 7 days a week to keep up  . that said i still do not want you to be out of pocket for the hassle you have gone through tbh hun. nice try but obviously they thought of profit margin over an opening to be had. wd K8 on what you have done and sorry if it went wrong and not your fault.


Hi Gazz - no I'm not out of pocket at this time. I should be able to get out of the contract with the NT as I'm giving them more than 48 hours notice and they have changed what is on offer. I haven't paid the film crew anything so I'm fine there.

I would have been well out of pocket if we'd carried on, hence the need to bail out b4 it got too close. Thanks so much for the offer though. We had a couple of nice days out looking at venues, and to be fair, the NT were charging £150 for the day and their usual rate is £100 per hour. Biggest cost was going to be the hire of a vehicle suitable to do the filming from the back of and the film crew generally!


----------

